# A Pic



## Road Dog (Jun 15, 2019)

A pic I took this year.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 16, 2019)

Beautiful colors! Perfect winter shot!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 16, 2019)

*Great glass!*


----------



## sandchip (Jun 16, 2019)

You always take the best pics.


----------

